# Kashi, the mass murderer.



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

http://tinypic.com/r/qoj2b7/7

He shows no mercy to mealworms!


----------



## CoxMD (Apr 30, 2010)

Your kitty wants in on the action too!


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

CoxMD said:


> Your kitty wants in on the action too!


Haha yeah he's silly  He wanted to eat the mealies too :roll:


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

That was an awesome video, he looked like he was having such a good time getting to eat his mealies  He knows he's super spoiled too cause he got to have them feed to him


----------



## starby (Apr 25, 2010)

I really enjoy the fact that you're feeding him with chopsticks! :lol:


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

Hedgieonboard said:


> That was an awesome video, he looked like he was having such a good time getting to eat his mealies  He knows he's super spoiled too cause he got to have them feed to him


Hehe yeah, I hope I wasn't stress him out though? Like by making him "chase" for it, sorta.
My friend mentioned that he seemed a bit stressed out, but I don't think he is... just wondering.



starby said:


> I really enjoy the fact that you're feeding him with chopsticks! :lol:


:lol: Yeah, that's when you can tell I'm Asian :lol:


----------



## Sheryl (Sep 9, 2010)

Love the chopsticks! I'm switching to that. We currently use tweezers but that seems so... sterile or something. I just received a new pair of chopsticks from a friend who traveled to Japan, and I think I'll use them from now on. Cute video!


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

He didn't look stressed to me, he looked like he was relaxing and having fun Mommy time


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Shae! I missed you!
First of all - that was SO funny with the cat! It was almost like a SNL skit where the cat wants in on the action & your like "NO!" & move him out of the way. I could just see that cat coming back with a hat on or dancing & each time "NO!" & move him away. Poor, poor kitty. :lol: 
And I love the chopsticks too! Especially since my 2 like to lunge & bite the tweezers! I'm afraid I'm going to poke them or they will break a tooth! But then again, I would probably hurt one really, really bad if I tried the chopsticks. :? (Just kidding, actually, my Dad taught us how to use chopsticks as kids, by having us eat our popcorn with them. I still eat popcorn that way - less butter on your hands! My husband thinks I'm crazy. :roll: )


----------



## karidaluv (Jul 26, 2010)

That is so cute! How funny...I use chopsticks to feed Rex mealworms, too


----------



## Tomato (Aug 8, 2010)

Maybe we should add "chopsticks" to the recommended supply list? :lol: 
Very cute though, looks like Kashi is one happy camper!


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

PJM said:


> Shae! I missed you!
> First of all - that was SO funny with the cat! It was almost like a SNL skit where the cat wants in on the action & your like "NO!" & move him out of the way. I could just see that cat coming back with a hat on or dancing & each time "NO!" & move him away. Poor, poor kitty. :lol:
> And I love the chopsticks too! Especially since my 2 like to lunge & bite the tweezers! I'm afraid I'm going to poke them or they will break a tooth! But then again, I would probably hurt one really, really bad if I tried the chopsticks. :? (Just kidding, actually, my Dad taught us how to use chopsticks as kids, by having us eat our popcorn with them. I still eat popcorn that way - less butter on your hands! My husband thinks I'm crazy. :roll: )


Haha and I missed everyone on hedgehog central!
I still read it, but usually didn't have a chance to respond 
LeRoux is not so smart with boundaries at the moment. He isn't so bad with the hedgehog but will try to "pet" him and that will startle Kashi. We've been teaching him boundaries, but he's not the most intelligent of cats, so it's taking him a while to get it :roll: 
That is a brilliant idea!
I should start eating popcorn with chopsticks too ;D
Kashi lunges and bites as well, which is one of the reasons why I chose chopsticks over tweezers  Plus, we have so many at my house (especially the disposable kind) it was just cheaper to use them instead anyway ;D


----------

